# IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT-Please Read



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2006)

Today we had a "new" member post in Roll Call an ad that was commercial in nature-some of you may have even seen it-so you know what I'm talking about.

I have been on forums where an individual joins just to post ads for products for commercial gain; and detract from the original purpose for the forum.  I mentioned my concerns to Jeff and he has allowed me to handle the situation as I saw fit.  The individual was sent a post warning (a moderator tool) and his post deleted.  He was also sent a PM which was also sent to Jeff. I have posted that PM here so that you all are aware of SMF position on this.

_BBQ-

Jeff Phillips has developed Smoking Meat Forum to be an informational and educational site. Commercial ads such as the one that you posted is not acceptable in our format.  If you have a sincere interest in learning or expanding your knowledge of smoking foods, we would enjoy your company on SMF.

Sincerely.

Earl Dowdle
Moderator,
Smoking Meat Forum

cc: Jeff Phillips_

Jeff does not mind if you want to make a post with used items that you may have for sale. In fact I have made a request that a "Classified Section" be added to SMF for this purpose.

We appreciate the efforts of all of you to keep SMF a friendly and family oriented site. Without your dedication and participation this site would not be possible.

Thanks for all that each of you bring to SMF.

Earl D-


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 9, 2006)

Whole heartedly agree and support you action Earl. 8) 

I saw the locked post and had a feeling it wouldn't be around long. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Very well handled Moderating my friend. :D Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## bekellog81 (Jun 9, 2006)

Way to go Dutch!!!  I do not want to complain, but I was very annoyed when I saw that also.  I don't mind if a member joins and talks about an employer and has a link that you can check out if you want, that is one thing.  Commercial ads in the Roll Call section is just not right!!!!!  I too support your action, and appreciate all that you do!!!

Thanks,
Dutch


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hear, Hear! (Or is it "here, here"?)


----------



## newtgadget (Jul 7, 2006)

Earl,

Thanks for being the moderator and stepping up and handling this in a professional manner. If you would allow me as a newbie to step and say " this forum is the MOST educational, informative and professional run that I have a priveledge to belong to. 

Let's please keep it that way.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for your support, Bob. Each member is important here at SMF and we're glad your here too.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 28, 2006)

i missed it but i agree, unless you are a vital member of the forum you dont need to advertise anything.

may that man live in a world with out smoked pork, beef, chicken, eggs, jalops, baked beans, liquid smoke (have to cover all bases)


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 28, 2006)

yo,
i applaud your watchfullness dutch.


----------



## sogerd (Aug 10, 2006)

Mmmmm.....just a general comment - ANNOUNMENT should read ANNOUNCEMENT ---- I keep seeing the spelling error.

 :oops: 

Dawn


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2006)

Ahem!! I did that on purpose to see if anyone was paying attention! Yeah, that's it!! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!! :D
Actually, my spellchecker program doesn't work too well with words that are in uppercase. :oops: I should of caught that goof myself.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just thought  ANNOUNMENT  was BBQ spell for ANNOUNCEMENT.


----------



## sean (Aug 11, 2006)

ditto to all


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Dutch,
I did some research in my BBQin' with cheeseheads dictionary. To your credit....Although the spelling  is not correct, the pronunciation is correct after 6 beers :lol:


----------



## sogerd (Aug 11, 2006)

LOL - sorry about that - my mother was a High School English Teacher there in Utah - and one of my earliest 'jobs' was to go over her students papers and check spelling errors.

(I have been known to correct my college professors spelling - especially if they were one of Mom's former students!)

Dawn


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

Dawn, Isn't that kind of like skating on thin ice?  :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

Tommy if hadn't thought you were ready for the OTBS anyway, this statement would have insured it!!


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm startin' to feel comfortable here Cajun :D  It's a great honor to be included in the OTBS :oops:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

And we are all happy to have you around.  You're sense of humor and kick butt pics are appreciated.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

We'll......I'm just overwhelmed with all of the great people here at the forum! And to show my appreciation (let me catch my breath) I'm going to do something I've REFUSED to do for many years :shock: I'm going to give everyone my recipe for my World class chili 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I recieved Grand Champion about 15 years ago for it. I've never been willing to do this....but feel compelled to offer it now. I'll post it tomorro in the ''sides'' section :D  Again thanks to all!!!!


----------



## sogerd (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Dutch,

LOL - well - my Mom was one of those teachers that the majority of her students loved and respected - so I haven't worried about a former student (that may now be a college professor) would try to 'get back at her', if you know what I mean.  My Mom would often bring students home, and tutor them in our living room or at the dining room table.  She has written many a recommendation for a student, and she did her best to truly help her students succeed.  (Of course, this was back in the day when a teacher _could_ invite their students to their homes!)  She also hired some of her students to do little projects around the house that Mom and I couldn't do ourselves - like build a closet, or bookcase - fix and repair type of jobs.  I know she even had one student help her pick out a goat to buy! 

Mom also battled 2 bouts of cancer - and still showed up to teach her students.  They were her 1st priority - and many of them knew that.

Mom taught at Weber High in the Ogden area from 1963 - 1976.  (She beat the cancer twice, and out-lived 2 out of 3 husbands!)

Dawn


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2006)

Small world, Dawn!! I was born in Ogden in the old St. Benedict's Hospital almost 50 years ago. :D


----------



## sogerd (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Dutch!

I remember being seen at the Old St. Benedicts when I was about 4 or 5, and my Mom thought I had appendicitis - (I didn't).
Then, later on, one of my roommates did some of her Physical Therapist (if I remember correctly) training there.
I remember when the "New" David O. McKay Hospital was built - now called McKay-Dee Hospital, I think.

My youngest son was born at the U of U - and spent the majority of the first 3 months of his life at Primary Children's Medical Center, in the NICU wing.

Dawn


----------



## starsfaninco (Nov 8, 2006)

Um, guys, I believe that is what's commonly known as a 'fly-by'.  It's a form of spam and is popping up in a lot of forums these days.  There is a 'bot' that automatically goes through the new member steps, then posts the spam.  Odds are, you will never see or hear from that user again, and more than likely the email got bounced back to you.  If it get's too bad, you can tighten up the enrollment process and eliminate it.

KE


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks KE, I know that there is a way to tighten the enrollment process which requires the enrollment to be validated via an e-mail link. If I don't catch the spam myself, the folks here are quick to let me know about it. I then ban the poster and delete the topic.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 10, 2006)

i think it is fun to catch them. and rat them out.  i just wish there was some way to get back at them.  like bamboo under the fingernails or worse make them listen to Bett middler and barbra strisand sing.  or worse yet, have them try and teach me to spell!!!!!!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree, I am a load and performance tester by trade and I break web sites for a living.  I love to perform 'load' tests against their servers when I can find them.  However, these are also known as 'denial of service attacks' and are pretty illegal so I have really had to cut down on my retaliation attempts.  It does give me some degree of satisfaction though :)

KE


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 11, 2006)

Way to go Dutch.... I am a very aggressive anit-spammer and do not tolerate it... although it is getting worse as the days go by.  Most of them are now either from another country or bouncing the messages form a server there.  

It is amazing how fast you start getting them as soon as you open up a disposble email address.  You would love mine, although it is not seen by those scumbags, as most of the time there will mass email using wildcard names.

Thansk for letting me vent a little.  I hate the scumbags..... another reason I have my "name"..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Bill


----------



## sogerd (Nov 11, 2006)

Buzzard wrote: <i just wish there was some way to get back at them. like bamboo under the fingernails or worse make them listen to Bett middler and barbra strisand sing. or worse yet, have them try and teach me to spell!!!>

I have a list where we were having problems with 'fly-by-spammers' invariably they will set themselves for 'No Mail' -- well, my theory is...'they signed up for my recipe group -- and they posted to my group -- so...they _obviously_ WANT Recipes!!!  -- and I pick a day (after posting a little warning to the group members) and I change my Spammers from 'No Mail' to where they will receive _EVERY_ post.  I then do my best to send out 100 or so recipes.   :twisted:   They are then a position where they have to admit that _they_ signed up for the Recipe Exchange Group, so by default they should be expecting Recipe Posts to be sent to them!

Dawn


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I hear yas - spam can just destroy a forum. When are these people going to relize nobody reads their junk anyways? I alwasy figure if they gotta spam ya their probaly not a legit outfit anyway! Although it's getting to where even old reputable companies are sending you more stuff than you can handle.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 9, 2007)

I recieved one the other day by CONSUMER REPORTS of all poeple!!!!!! 

Thinking about yanking my subsription.


----------

